# Trumark S9 Modification



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone installed a Daisy F16 Molded grip handle on a Trumark S9 frame?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sell a HD foam grip that will fit right over the Trumark S9 handle. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21045-new-set-up/


----------

